# Best place to leave cat



## Blinky26 (Apr 20, 2010)

Going on holiday for 2 weeks.... can anyone recommend any catteries

Thanks


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Blinky26 said:


> Going on holiday for 2 weeks.... can anyone recommend any catteries
> 
> Thanks


the best is to leave it with your friends if you have anyone flexible to look after him/her.. especially if your cat saw them before... it will be less stressful for the animal


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Dubai Kennels and Cattery are meant to be OK - but they are not cheap, so it might be better to find someone who can cat-sit for you without having to move your pet to a new environment (as well as less stressful as Ella has mentioned). Have a look in the "pets" section of the classifieds on Dubizzle, there seem to be a few pet sitters advertising on there, although obviously you will need to meet them and check them out first!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Heres a link for Blue Oasis Petcare Dubai who are based over near the Green Community

They apparently are a Vetenary Clinic I was told by a friend that they sometimes do boarding for pets ... which pets I don't know but probably worth a call


----------



## alphaville (Sep 23, 2009)

Try Posh Pets, they are cheaper, and they look well organized, they can collect and deliver your pet for a fee


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Blinky26, I used to work at DKC (Dubai Kennels and Cattery), Please do not leave your pet there! The western staff there are lovely and mean well but they insist on giving all the animals a medical including nail clippping, they are unqualified and invariaby stress the animals out. If your cat doesn't want its nails clipped they will use force. the Indian staff behind the scenes are very rough with the animals. I left as I found it all too upsetting.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

wandabug said:


> Hi Blinky26, I used to work at DKC (Dubai Kennels and Cattery), Please do not leave your pet there! The western staff there are lovely and mean well but they insist on giving all the animals a medical including nail clippping, they are unqualified and invariaby stress the animals out. If your cat doesn't want its nails clipped they will use force. the Indian staff behind the scenes are very rough with the animals. I left as I found it all too upsetting.


Interesting to know wandabug, as that does answer questions from our animals stay there mid last year .....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ask your vet where they recommend or ask at Al Quoz Vetinary Clinic for a recommendation.

Or try one of these:

Dubai Dog Training and dog Sitting Pet Accessories 

Churchwood's Cat Hotel - Home


Both are used by friends.
-


----------

